# Aeropress filter holder and single dose containers



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Just like to share with you a couple of neat discoveries. Apologies if this is common knowledge.

This is my travel kit for my forthcoming holiday.

Aeropress filters fit perfectly within a .177 airgun pellet tin.

I bought some 40ml tubes from Amazon. Perfect for holding up to 19g of beans. Delivered next day on Prime.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01J1BOJLY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BebeShanghai (Mar 28, 2018)

Great idea! Not sure I'm going to be able to source one of those tins in a hurry. But you've got me thinking of alternatives... thanks!


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

I bought this test tube rack which holds the tubes perfectly at home...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/p/RVFM-Plastic-Test-Tube-Rack-24-Holes-Dia-25mm/22018776775?iid=132605063998


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Oblivion said:


> I bought this test tube rack which holds the tubes perfectly at home...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/p/RVFM-Plastic-Test-Tube-Rack-24-Holes-Dia-25mm/22018776775?iid=132605063998


Just need a bunsen burner to heat up the water.


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

Badgerman said:


> Just need a bunsen burner to heat up the water.


...in a titration flask for the full Breaking Bad look


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I'd be careful about using empty pellet tins, due to the lead in the previous contents..

We are often told at the club to wash our hands after a nights shooting, and not to go down range unless we have masks due to dust.










Still has its original box ad paperwork.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Oblivion said:


> I bought this test tube rack which holds the tubes perfectly at home...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/p/RVFM-Plastic-Test-Tube-Rack-24-Holes-Dia-25mm/22018776775?iid=132605063998


How many of these tubes fit in your totes bag with the Aeropress and Aergrind?


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Badgerman said:


> How many of these tubes fit in your totes bag with the Aeropress and Aergrind?


I don't use the Aeropress tote bag. I use a toiletry bag. Bigger and better shape. Can fit all 12 tubes in too.


----------



## Oblivion (Mar 5, 2018)

Rhys said:


> I'd be careful about using empty pellet tins, due to the lead in the previous contents..
> 
> We are often told at the club to wash our hands after a nights shooting, and not to go down range unless we have masks due to dust.


Lead was considered as the pellets are made from it. A good wash and dry with kitchen paper solves the problem.

Lead is absorbed by the body but is expelled as long as you are not constantly exposed to it.

I am surprised that your range insists on a mask downrange. If lead dust is that bad then a ventilator system should be installed.

You need to be exposed to quite a lot of Lead to become ill from it.

I have a friend who works building X Ray rooms. He laminates lead sheet to wood to create wall panels. He gets tested regularly and if found to exceed limits, must stop working until his levels drop.


----------



## Owenc9 (Jun 17, 2018)

Interesting


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Are the caps sturdy on these bean cellars?


----------

